# Bowser in real life!!!



## Micah (May 31, 2006)

http://www.cryptomundo.com/cryptozoo-news/chinesecryptid/

Freaky!     

http://forums.nintendo.com/nintendo/board/...69861&jump=true


----------



## PrinceBoo (May 31, 2006)

Look at the update, its an alligator snapping turtle. The only mysterty is what the heck its doing in China, when they come from North America.......


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

He's too short to be Bowser, but that's cool!


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2006)

Interesting...

Heh... the guy at NSider gave the wrong pic.  He posted the one of a normal alligator snapping turtle that they were using to compare instead of using the pic of the thing in China.


----------



## Tennis=Life (May 31, 2006)

that's the one they found right? ^





that's an aligator snapping turtle right? ^


----------



## Jeremy (May 31, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> that's the one they found right? ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Corect.


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2006)

Woah. Thats cool.


----------



## SL92 (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm scared.... maybe they're going to find the real Boos or Donkey Kong :lol:


----------



## Tyler (Jun 2, 2006)

[quote="Shadow_] I'm scared.... maybe they're going to find the real Boos or Donkey Kong :lol: [/quote]
  
:blink:			 That would be scary.


----------



## PrinceBoo (Jun 2, 2006)

*looks on TBT* AHHHHHHHHHH! Oh yeah...stupid siggy.... OMG! Its donkey kong, *grabs hammer*, nvm it was just a gorilla...for now...


----------



## henhouse (Jun 2, 2006)

Dude if that turtle like got in my house! OMG I would die.


----------

